# When you grew up and were no longer a child



## whitehall

( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.


----------



## Mr. H.

You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:

Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal. 

Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front. 

Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it. 

Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.


----------



## whitehall

Mr. H. said:


> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.



Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.


----------



## Sherry

whitehall said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.


----------



## Gracie

I told myself I would be very careful from now on negging someone. Whitehall just got zapped and I wish I had 15 more zapping to add to it.


----------



## Gracie

No neg rule doesn't apply to this asshole. At least, not for me.

Mr. H.....


----------



## Sherry

Gracie said:


> I told myself I would be very careful from now on negging someone. Whitehall just got zapped and I wish I had 15 more zapping to add to it.



Thank you, I feel better.


----------



## Gracie

whitehall said:


> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.



Bait thread. Fucktard. See ya in 48. Steam is coming out my ears right now.


----------



## norwegen

Looked to me that Whitehall was complimenting Mr. H's mother.

 He mighta maybe worded it better.


----------



## Sherry

Gracie said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bait thread. Fucktard. See ya in 48. Steam is coming out my ears right now.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he still has the mind of a child...well, more like a snot-nosed punk. Hard to believe he served in the military...what a disgrace he is to his gender. Now let's see if he attempts to salvage his honor and man up with a sincere apology. We'd best not hold our breath.


----------



## Gracie

Uh. yeah. And I'm snow white.

I rarely get this pissed off. And I am PISSED.


----------



## Gracie

Well, he needs to not only apologize, he needs to take the wire hanger fucking shit out. Is this a fucking abortion thread? No?

Fucking motherfucker.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sherry said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
Click to expand...


He may have been engaging in a bit of sarcasm. I dunno. Thought I knew him better, but let's let him speak.


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.




Im sorry. It really must have sucked having to deal with real life at such a young age.


----------



## syrenn

whitehall said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
Click to expand...


maybe you could stay on your own topic of "when you became a man".... and man up and stop being such a dick.


----------



## norwegen

Mr. H. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He may have been engaging in a bit of sarcasm. I dunno. Thought I knew him better, but let's let him speak.
Click to expand...

He was complimenting your mother for not giving up on her children.

 Injecting abortion into the dialogue was silly, though, since all of you were already born.


----------



## Sherry

Mr. H. said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He may have been engaging in a bit of sarcasm. I dunno. Thought I knew him better, but let's let him speak.
Click to expand...


Oh Mr. H., I'm a huge lover of sarcasm, and often engage in it myself...to me it was a dismissal of your experience with a "you need to be a man and not focus on the hardships because you could have been aborted". That's not sarcasm, that's seriously FITH.


----------



## Gracie

norwegen said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have been engaging in a bit of sarcasm. I dunno. Thought I knew him better, but let's let him speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was complimenting your mother for not giving up on her children.
> 
> Injecting abortion into the dialogue was silly, though, since all of you were already born.
Click to expand...


he was doing no such fucking thing and you know it. DO NOT fuck with me when I am this pissed.


----------



## Sherry

norwegen said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may have been engaging in a bit of sarcasm. I dunno. Thought I knew him better, but let's let him speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was complimenting your mother for not giving up on her children.
> 
> Injecting abortion into the dialogue was silly, though, since all of you were already born.
Click to expand...


Not sure why you feel motivated to speak for him, unless you're having a private exchange and truly know his intent...I'd back out though and quit trying to stir the pot when he's clearly come off as an offensive douche bag. A real man will fight his own battles, so scadattle.


----------



## Mr. H.

Me mudder was devout in her religion.

A little backstory: she left her middle-class Park Ridge life for a man that swooned her. A man who was an 8th grade dropout with but a nickel in his pocket. Tech Sgt. Mr.H. my dad fresh out of the WWII in the ought- of 1944. 

He gave her a promise that he ultimately fulfilled; To start himself in business within 2 years. 

So my mom took the bait, and married then lived with this guy in a rented schoolhouse. No plumbing, no heat stave for a wood-burning stove. 

Almost two years to that day, he hit it.14 years and 7 children later he was dead. 

And now... you know... the REST of the story.

G'day!


----------



## Sherry

Mr. H. said:


> Me mudder was devout in her religion.
> 
> A little backstory: she left her middle-class Park Ridge life for a man that swooned her. A man who was an 8th grade dropout with but a nickel in his pocket. Tech Sgt. Mr.H. my dad fresh out of the WWII in the ought- of 1944.
> 
> He gave her a promise that he ultimately fulfilled; To start himself in business within 2 years.
> 
> So my mom took the bait, and married then lived with this guy in a rented schoolhouse. No plumbing, no heat stave for a wood-burning stove.
> 
> Almost two years to that day, he hit it.14 years and 7 children later he was dead.
> 
> And now... you know... the REST of the story.
> 
> G'day!



All I want to say is that everything you experienced made you the fine man and father you are today...you are one class act, Mr. H.


----------



## Gracie

What sherry said.


----------



## Mr. H.

Life's most challenging of efforts beget the most challenging of times. And in those times lie the most beautiful of life's efforts.


----------



## Mr. H.

whitehall said:


> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.



This is what inspired me to say what I've said here. And for that I thank the OP.


----------



## Sherry

Mr. H. said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what inspired me to say what I've said here. And for that I thank the OP.
Click to expand...


You are the bigger and better man by far.


----------



## Mr. H.

(For guys only) ???

What the hell you dames doing here? LOL


----------



## Gracie

You are a decent man, Mr. H.
You also have more tolerance than I do.


----------



## Gracie

Mr. H. said:


> (For guys only) ???
> 
> What the hell you dames doing here? LOL



Since when do dames do as told???


----------



## Sherry

Mr. H. said:


> (For guys only) ???
> 
> What the hell you dames doing here? LOL



The funny thing is that I would probably not have opened the thread, except when I hovered over the title and it said (For guys only)...oh hell no, he ain't the boss of me.


----------



## Gracie

okokokokokok...said in my best Pesci voice from Lethal Weapon. I had hubby read the thread.
He cussed. His was worse than what I typed.

He also said to tell you, Mr. H, that he feels your pain. He has 6 brothers (he was the seventh son of a seventh son) and 2 sisters. Life was hard. But he had both his parents although they were dirt poor and most of the time had to eat out of trash cans. He also never got new clothes...he was the youngest son so he got all the handmedowns from the eldest trickling on down so by the time he got them....they were pretty shot to hell and back. He won't eat anything with tobasco in it either...he said that is all they had one whole day between all of them to eat.
He said you done good.

So there. Guys only. Speaking thru the Missus.


----------



## Mr. H.

whitehall said:


> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.



Sharp on attack. You da man.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Gracie said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have been engaging in a bit of sarcasm. I dunno. Thought I knew him better, but let's let him speak.
> 
> 
> 
> He was complimenting your mother for not giving up on her children.
> 
> Injecting abortion into the dialogue was silly, though, since all of you were already born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was doing no such fucking thing and you know it. DO NOT fuck with me when I am this pissed.
Click to expand...


Ya know I do not agree with the comment about his mother but I absolutely disagree with this post, you are nothing but a bully. You seem to think only your opinion or those that support your opinion should be allowed to voice it and you threatened retaliation if you do not get your way.

Grow the fuck up and stop being a bully.


----------



## Gracie

RetiredGySgt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was complimenting your mother for not giving up on her children.
> 
> Injecting abortion into the dialogue was silly, though, since all of you were already born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was doing no such fucking thing and you know it. DO NOT fuck with me when I am this pissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know I do not agree with the comment about his mother but I absolutely disagree with this post, you are nothing but a bully. You seem to think only your opinion or those that support your opinion should be allowed to voice it and you threatened retaliation if you do not get your way.
> 
> Grow the fuck up and stop being a bully.
Click to expand...


he pissed me off. And so are you.

I have a short temper. I also threaten but usually get over whatever pisses me off. The only thing that is calming me right now is Mr. H's attitude about the whole thing. So stfu with your opinion on what I say. Sherry said the same thing. You gonna berate her too?
Probably not. Hypocrite. Fuck you.


----------



## Gracie

And if I were a bully as you claim, I would have zapped YOU as well as Norwegan. I haven't. Pull your foot out of your mouth, tard.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Gracie said:


> And if I were a bully as you claim, I would have zapped YOU as well as Norwegan. I haven't. Pull your foot out of your mouth, tard.



So you did not order someone to shut up? Twice now. AND YOU DID NOT THREATEN THE FIRST POSTER WITH CONSEQUENCES IF YOU DID NOT GET YOUR WAY?

Last I checked this is a message board and you are not supreme leader. Not only are others entitled to their opinions but they also are entitled to post them.

Keep on bullying it suits you so well.


----------



## Mr. H.

whitehall said:


> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.



This is whitehall's  thread. And this pops my cork. 17-18 year old Marine? Fuck yeah.


----------



## Gracie

RetiredGySgt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if I were a bully as you claim, I would have zapped YOU as well as Norwegan. I haven't. Pull your foot out of your mouth, tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you did not order someone to shut up? Twice now. AND YOU DID NOT THREATEN THE FIRST POSTER WITH CONSEQUENCES IF YOU DID NOT GET YOUR WAY?
> 
> Last I checked this is a message board and you are not supreme leader. Not only are others entitled to their opinions but they also are entitled to post them.
> 
> Keep on bullying it suits you so well.
Click to expand...


Sherry! You and I better not talk about wanting to neg someone. Sarge will have a coronary.
Oops. Too late. I already neg'd whitehall for starting a thread, asking about deaths of a parent and what experiences guys had when they came into manhood then commenced to belittle what was shared. And yeah. I did threaten to neg him. And did. So? Whatcha gonna do? Waggle your finger at me?
I don't claim to be a leader, either. I know asshole when I see one. I see two in here so far. Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.


----------



## Mr. H.

RetiredGySgt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if I were a bully as you claim, I would have zapped YOU as well as Norwegan. I haven't. Pull your foot out of your mouth, tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you did not order someone to shut up? Twice now. AND YOU DID NOT THREATEN THE FIRST POSTER WITH CONSEQUENCES IF YOU DID NOT GET YOUR WAY?
> 
> Last I checked this is a message board and you are not supreme leader. Not only are others entitled to their opinions but they also are entitled to post them.
> 
> Keep on bullying it suits you so well.
Click to expand...


You two shut it. Geez. Focus already. whitehall has the podium.


----------



## Gracie

> You two shut it. Geez. Focus already. whitehall has the podium.



Yessir.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Gracie said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if I were a bully as you claim, I would have zapped YOU as well as Norwegan. I haven't. Pull your foot out of your mouth, tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you did not order someone to shut up? Twice now. AND YOU DID NOT THREATEN THE FIRST POSTER WITH CONSEQUENCES IF YOU DID NOT GET YOUR WAY?
> 
> Last I checked this is a message board and you are not supreme leader. Not only are others entitled to their opinions but they also are entitled to post them.
> 
> Keep on bullying it suits you so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sherry! You and I better not talk about wanting to neg someone. Sarge will have a coronary.
> Oops. Too late. I already neg'd whitehall for starting a thread, asking about deaths of a parent and what experiences guys had when they came into manhood then commenced to belittle what was shared. And yeah. I did threaten to neg him. And did. So? Whatcha gonna do? Waggle your finger at me?
> I don't claim to be a leader, either. I know asshole when I see one. I see two in here so far. Don't like my opinion? Tough shit.
Click to expand...


Look you mental case, I am not upset that you threatened to neg whitehall nor that you found his statement offensive, WHAT I AM UPSET about is your attack on another poster for the affront of posting their opinion in the thread. Your threat to them to silence them and your threat to me.

But I suspect you know that and are trying to change the content as to make you look better.


----------



## Gracie

> WHAT I AM UPSET about is your attack on another poster for the affront of posting their opinion in the thread. Your threat to them to silence them and your threat to me.
> 
> But I suspect you know that and are trying to change the content as to make you look better.



Sorry Mr. H, but I have to address this.
You are right. I was (note the word WAS) totally pissed off. Big time. Norwegen just added fuel to a flame already out of control. I was seeing red at the time. I had no right to tell Norwegan what I did. However, I did not threaten YOU. I said you were pissing me off. So was he. But I did not neg either one of you, did I? Because even though I was spitting mad, I also knew in the same part of me that was calm and at ease, that what I said was wrong. Hence me not following thru on letting my anger get further out of control.

That is all I will say on the matter. I respect Mr. H's request. But I did want to tell you that yes. You are right about what I said to him. You are NOT right that I am a bully,nor am I a mental case. 

If someone asks a question in a thread they start inviting sharing, then they SHOULD not insult the ones spilling their guts.
That is my opinon and I am sticking to it. The other part? Yeah. I fucked up.


----------



## The Professor

whitehall said:


> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.



Same here.

I enlisted in the Corps just two days after my 17th birthday in 1956.  I tried to enlist earlier with a forged birth certificate but they caught me.  Fortunately, they didn't press charges and the only thing I had to do again was the physical.  My birthday was on a Sunday, I took the bend over and spread your cheeks physical on Monday and was sworn on on Tuesday.

The Professor:  Former radio-telegraph operator and member of Second ANGLICO (Air and Naval Gunfire Liaison  Company), Camp Lejeune, NC.  

Semper Fi.


----------



## strollingbones

semper fi my ass...watch the movie by that name that goes into the water contamination at lejune

seems the op had his little man story and mr h came along and blasted him out of the water with a real man story


----------



## Gracie

> seems the op had his little man story and mr h came along and blasted him out of the water with a real man story



This ^

Which was why I was so surprised at first....then anger set in. Real anger. Which showed in how I acted afterwards. Some I regret. What I said to the OP, I do not regret.


----------



## strollingbones

and why is this thread only for men...this happens with women too...the becoming an adult


----------



## R.D.

Geez Louise! 

No wonder guys sometimes want a place where we're not included


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mr. H. said:


> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.



That took courage. You are a little crazy in the head, but then again, so I am I and most of the rest of us 



whitehall said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and *thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed*.
Click to expand...


And you are an absolute fuckwad and I just decided to break my no-neg rule for a while. You get the honor of being the first to be negged by me, you liittle fucking turd.



Sherry said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.*
Click to expand...


And am definitely going to do it.



Gracie said:


> I told myself I would be very careful from now on negging someone. Whitehall just got zapped and I wish I had 15 more zapping to add to it.





Sherry said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told myself I would be very careful from now on negging someone. Whitehall just got zapped and I wish I had 15 more zapping to add to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I feel better.
Click to expand...


And I am going to feel better in about 8 minutes from now.



Gracie said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bait thread. Fucktard. See ya in 48. Steam is coming out my ears right now*.
Click to expand...



I am likely to follow your example, [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION].



Gracie said:


> Well, he needs to not only apologize, he needs to take the wire hanger fucking shit out. Is this a fucking abortion thread? No?
> 
> Fucking motherfucker.



Yepp.


----------



## editec

So you realized in USMC boot that you needed to_ man up_?

And by _man up_ I mean to TAKE ORDERS.

So noted.


----------



## JakeStarkey

whitehall said:


> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.



The birth of our first child.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I've never seen whitehall post anything worthwhile and mostly just skip over his vile toxic crap - BUT - I'm going to defend him on this. 

Mentioning abortion was just his usual lame baiting but his op described what most of us feel as some time or another. On my 16th birthday, my family (mother) abandoned me and I was completely alone. I worked in a small town cafe and lived in a one room shit apartment upstairs. I did end up going home for a few months after authorities forced my family to take me back after an accident crushed the lower half of my face and I was unable to care for myself. 

Anyway, the original subject of the thread is more than worthwhile and I hope others will post their own life-changing experiences.

Mr H. - What an incredible experience. That must have been so hard.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> Life's most challenging of efforts beget the most challenging of times. And in those times lie the most beautiful of life's efforts.



You are by far one of my very favorite persons here at the USMB, Mr. H.  

But you knew that.  

Class act and hilarious from a childhood many would crumble under.


----------



## Mr. H.

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've never seen whitehall post anything worthwhile and mostly just skip over his vile toxic crap - BUT - I'm going to defend him on this.
> 
> Mentioning abortion was just his usual lame baiting but his op described what most of us feel as some time or another. On my 16th birthday, my family (mother) abandoned me and I was completely alone. I worked in a small town cafe and lived in a one room shit apartment upstairs. I did end up going home for a few months after authorities forced my family to take me back after an accident crushed the lower half of my face and I was unable to care for myself.
> 
> Anyway, the original subject of the thread is more than worthwhile and I hope others will post their own life-changing experiences.
> 
> Mr H. - What an incredible experience. That must have been so hard.



Dang, man.


----------



## Gracie

For the record...I do not plan to "see you in 48" as I said last night. That was the anger talking. I already apologized to norwegen but have no expectations of a response because none is needed.

Meanwhile, I have been thinking about what Sarge said. I think I am becoming somewhat of a bully and I need to put myself in check. Therefore, I am going to be very quiet for a few days. I will still thank posts, still pos rep great posts, still post animal spirit messengers, still play in eye candy, still visit cheers...but mostly just reading and keeping to myself while in short bursts here of visiting folks.


----------



## NLT

Gracie said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have been engaging in a bit of sarcasm. I dunno. Thought I knew him better, but let's let him speak.
> 
> 
> 
> He was complimenting your mother for not giving up on her children.
> 
> Injecting abortion into the dialogue was silly, though, since all of you were already born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was doing no such fucking thing and you know it. DO NOT fuck with me when I am this pissed.
Click to expand...


Really, I wonder how mad you get when the conversation actually is about you. Never mind you just made it about you.


----------



## NLT

Statistikhengst said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took courage. You are a little crazy in the head, but then again, so I am I and most of the rest of us
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and *thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are an absolute fuckwad and I just decided to break my no-neg rule for a while. You get the honor of being the first to be negged by me, you liittle fucking turd.
> 
> 
> 
> And am definitely going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am going to feel better in about 8 minutes from now.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bait thread. Fucktard. See ya in 48. Steam is coming out my ears right now*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am likely to follow your example, [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION].
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he needs to not only apologize, he needs to take the wire hanger fucking shit out. Is this a fucking abortion thread? No?
> 
> Fucking motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yepp.
Click to expand...


Uh OH Here comes the Hag squad gang negging all who dare have a different opion, Stat you realize you look like a little bitch. Where you raised as a mean girl?


----------



## Mr. H.

Geez I didn't mean to start all this LOL. Just venting, and certainly not looking for a pity party. 
I'm giving my liver the night off tonight.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mr. H. said:


> Geez I didn't mean to start all this LOL. Just venting, and certainly not looking for a pity party.
> I'm giving my liver the night off tonight.





Getting laid is a good way to help the liver.


----------



## Spoonman

whitehall said:


> ( For guys only). It could have been a traumatic personal incident like an accident or a tragedy such as a loved one or parent dying. It could have been in grade school or high school but more likely in young adulthood when you realized you were a man and no longer a child. For me it hit me like a shot on the the Parris Island grinder(slang for the parade drill field). I was a kid fresh out of High School who joined the Marines on a whim. I suddenly realized the con games I used on my parents and the latitude I could assume from school authorities was literally child's play. I was on my own for real and no lame excuses would substitute for being a man and taking responsibility.



i was a hippie, caught up in peace love and understanding movement.  entrenched in the belief that we were truly changing the world with our ideals and beliefs.   then i woke up and realized, this ideology doesn't work in the real world.  I realized that even our movement leaders were scamming their followers for personal benefit.  woke up to the fact that you have to go out there and make it happen for yourself because no one is going to make it happen for you.  realized that the best thing we can do for people who are struggling is to teach them that hard lesson and make them get out there, because a helping hand doesn't always help.   it often leads to complacency.   there are people who are content to make do with whatever little lifeline is provided to them and never reach for anymore.   and that is a mentality that allows government to control us for a very cheap price


----------



## Truthmatters

the old tired helping is hurting people ?

spoonman fails


----------



## whitehall

Sherry said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
Click to expand...


Is the concept of vulnerability more important than freaking sanity. Go ahead and break your no neg rule. The less you learn the more valuable you will be to low information agendas. Mr. H shit on his mother. I just reminded him of that fact.


----------



## whitehall

Gracie said:


> I told myself I would be very careful from now on negging someone. Whitehall just got zapped and I wish I had 15 more zapping to add to it.



Zap me gracie, I love it.


----------



## Sherry

whitehall said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the concept of vulnerability more important than freaking sanity. Go ahead and break your no neg rule. The less you learn the more valuable you will be to low information agendas. Mr. H shit on his mother. I just reminded him of that fact.
Click to expand...


Nah, you just reminded everyone that you're a self-righteous and pompous asshole...keep showing your true colors.


----------



## whitehall

I confess I didn't pay too much attention after I posted and it was intended as a man's opinion about ...being a man. Mr. H went and whined about his mother's alleged alcoholism and I responded and the post went to hell under (strangely enough) under apparent female posters who cared more about Mr. H than his disrespecting of his mother. I get the issue I think. It was the coathanger abortion crack I made.


----------



## Gracie

whitehall said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told myself I would be very careful from now on negging someone. Whitehall just got zapped and I wish I had 15 more zapping to add to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zap me gracie, I love it.
Click to expand...


OK!!! Soon as I can, I will do as you request.

Asshole.


----------



## Sherry

whitehall said:


> I confess I didn't pay too much attention after I posted and it was intended as a man's opinion about ...being a man. Mr. H went and whined about his mother's alleged alcoholism and I responded and the post went to hell under (strangely enough) under apparent female posters who cared more about Mr. H than his disrespecting of his mother. I get the issue I think. It was the coathanger abortion crack I made.



Awww are you whining about girls ruining your little thread?? It's only your opinion that he disrespected his mother. I thought he showed a lot of restraint in his description, and I even sensed an element of sorrow and pity for his mom. The reason I think you're a dick is because it was like a set up...open up a discussion for sharing about that moment in life, and you showed a complete lack of respect and compassion. Then again, it takes a real man to exhibit such a display, and not someone impersonating a macho chest thumper. Carry on now and continue to reveal your phoney ass.


----------



## whitehall

Gracie said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told myself I would be very careful from now on negging someone. Whitehall just got zapped and I wish I had 15 more zapping to add to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zap me gracie, I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK!!! Soon as I can, I will do as you request.
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...


Be reasonable gracie. Surely you understand that calling someone an asshole and doing the zap dance is not a reasonable exchange of ideas and philosophies. What angered you most about my response to Mr. H, my callus response to his "opening himself up" or my comment that his mother is a saint because she didn't abort his ungrateful ass?


----------



## Sherry

whitehall said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zap me gracie, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK!!! Soon as I can, I will do as you request.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be reasonable gracie. Surely you understand that calling someone an asshole and doing the zap dance is not a reasonable exchange of ideas and philosophies. What angered you most about my response to Mr. H, my callus response to his "opening himself up" or my comment that his mother is a saint because she didn't abort his ungrateful ass?
Click to expand...


Do you seriously fancy yourself to be someone who exchanges in reasonable ideas and philosophies?? Bwahaha that's fucking rich.


----------



## Gracie

Bait thread. Plain and simple. Try rereading what sherry said above your post.
You are an asshole. You asked me to zap ya cuz you love it. So...I will.


----------



## Gracie

> a set up...open up a discussion for sharing about that moment in life, and you showed a complete lack of respect and compassion.



You are an asshole. Period. And a dick. Oh, and a fucktard.
I'll give you your prezzie as soon as I can.


----------



## Sherry

Gracie said:


> a set up...open up a discussion for sharing about that moment in life, and you showed a complete lack of respect and compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an asshole. Period. And a dick. Oh, and a fucktard.
> I'll give you your prezzie as soon as I can.
Click to expand...


Really it's sort of pathetic...he's like that kid in class who craves attention so desperately, that he'll accept negative attention. He just needs to be noticed. Someone want to volunteer to give the little fucker a hug??


----------



## Gracie

Oh, I'll give him a hug alright. Soon.


----------



## BDBoop

No.

But does he want everybody to neg him? Or just Gracie.


----------



## Sherry

BDBoop said:


> No.
> 
> But does he want everybody to neg him? Or just Gracie.



Oh I'm sure the blowhard will return to say, "Bring it, bitches!!"


----------



## Gracie

So far he asked me to zap him, then vomited some more. He says he loves it. 
Feel free to give him a prezzie too. He needs LOTS of "hugs".


----------



## Gracie

He's so stupid, he hasn't noticed that the men he was targeting have not joined in his little thread. They saw the results of the ol bobber doinking and doinking with one fish...and the gutting of that fish.

This isn't about Mr. H any more. This is just me...ol Gracie...giving fucktard what he wants. And if he asks nicely again, I will continue to give him what he wants. No problemo!


----------



## whitehall

Sherry said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK!!! Soon as I can, I will do as you request.
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be reasonable gracie. Surely you understand that calling someone an asshole and doing the zap dance is not a reasonable exchange of ideas and philosophies. What angered you most about my response to Mr. H, my callus response to his "opening himself up" or my comment that his mother is a saint because she didn't abort his ungrateful ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you seriously fancy yourself to be someone who exchanges in reasonable ideas and philosophies?? Bwahaha that's fucking rich.
Click to expand...


Damn right. Try me if you are smart enough.


----------



## Sherry

Gracie said:


> He's so stupid, he hasn't noticed that the men he was targeting have not joined in his little thread. They saw the results of the ol bobber doinking and doinking with one fish...and the gutting of that fish.
> 
> This isn't about Mr. H any more. This is just me...ol Gracie...giving fucktard what he wants. And if he asks nicely again, I will continue to give him what he wants. No problemo!



He clearly revels in it, or he wouldn't have bumped his "look at me showing my ass" thread.


----------



## Sherry

whitehall said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be reasonable gracie. Surely you understand that calling someone an asshole and doing the zap dance is not a reasonable exchange of ideas and philosophies. What angered you most about my response to Mr. H, my callus response to his "opening himself up" or my comment that his mother is a saint because she didn't abort his ungrateful ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously fancy yourself to be someone who exchanges in reasonable ideas and philosophies?? Bwahaha that's fucking rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn right. Try me if you are smart enough.
Click to expand...


Sweetie, you've already lost...sad little man.


----------



## Gracie

Well..I aim to please. Soon as I can, anyway.


----------



## Mr. H.

whitehall said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the concept of vulnerability more important than freaking sanity. Go ahead and break your no neg rule. The less you learn the more valuable you will be to low information agendas. Mr. H shit on his mother. I just reminded him of that fact.
Click to expand...


Um, I still don't "get it".


----------



## strollingbones

nor do i mr h......no where did you shit your mother or disgrace her...you were simply thrust into an adult role early on...i never got the feeling you blamed anyone for your fate or whatever....i dont think going to work and giving money to the family shows any disrespect.....

and let me remind you....you did not make the choices that brought you quickly to manhood...they were put upon you by the fates and muses...who can be very unkind....


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the concept of vulnerability more important than freaking sanity. Go ahead and break your no neg rule. The less you learn the more valuable you will be to low information agendas. Mr. H shit on his mother. I just reminded him of that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I still don't "get it".
Click to expand...


He's come undone.


----------



## Mr. H.

Apparently. LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst

whitehall said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the concept of vulnerability more important than freaking sanity. Go ahead and break your no neg rule. The less you learn the more valuable you will be to low information agendas. *Mr. H shit on his mother. I just reminded him of that fact.*
Click to expand...



No, he didn't. Adjust your meds.


----------



## BDBoop

Statistikhengst said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the concept of vulnerability more important than freaking sanity. Go ahead and break your no neg rule. The less you learn the more valuable you will be to low information agendas. *Mr. H shit on his mother. I just reminded him of that fact.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't. Adjust your meds.
Click to expand...


I'm starting to think they don't have strong enough meds for what ails his sorry ass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

syrenn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry. It really must have sucked having to deal with real life at such a young age.
Click to expand...


  Unfortunately that scenario plays out all over the world. Whether from divorce or death it's all to common.
  For those who dont have to experience it? They should thank their lucky stars cause it really sucks.


----------



## Gracie

Maybe the meds I just zapped him with will help.

Hey! He said he wanted it!


----------



## Synthaholic

Sherry said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard it before but oh well... 1967:
> 
> Dad drops dead at 54 and leaves 45 year-old mum with 7 kids aged 3 to 17, along with thousands of dollars of debt and little to no income. She has two nervous breakdowns, one near fatal.
> 
> Three older brothers eventually leave home or get kicked out, so there I was the 14-year old male head of household left to care for my 3 younger siblings while mother battled a male-dominated world or ruthless sharks pressuring her to sell the family business. She sought strength and solace at the bottom of vodka and whiskey bottles. Got a job at 15 making $1.10/hr most of that going to buy groceries and clothes for the home front.
> 
> Fucking miserable abject poverty and endless hungry days and nights. And that ain't the half of it.
> 
> Fuck it. And fuck you for starting this thread LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you ought to give your mom a break and thank her for bringing you into this ungrateful harsh world when a coathanger would have relieved her of at least one more mouth to feed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking dick. Mr. H. opens up making himself vulnerable, and even manages to end it with some humor, and you feel compelled to shit on him. I'm so tempted to break my no neg rule.
Click to expand...

And that's why I've had that piece of shit on ignore for the past year.


----------



## whitehall

I can't believe it. Modern women defend a man who blames his mother. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## Moonglow

I had such a good time as an adult I woke up one day and was old and wrinkled....


----------

